# Cigar Band Display Board!



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have been saving one of every different cigar band I have smoked over the last year or so. I have had this vision in my mind to display them on picture frame. I finally got a good deal on large poster display frame at Michaels, it was on sale for 10 bucks. My wife picked out some sparkly red wrapping paper for the back ground. I used double sided tape to attach the bands. Here are the pics of the final product!




























My favorite thing to do is try new cigars, and I though this was a great way to display my band collection. The wife actually loved it, and wants to hang it in the living room once complete. Here are some close up pics just in case anyone wants to see all my bands. Sorry for the not so good pics, It was hard to get the right lighting because the back ground is so shiny.

Just in case anyone is wondering, that is 117 bands so far, and I still have alot of room left!


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Very nice! I'm glad I'm saving my bands... I've been getting alot of great ideas,


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Great idea and well done, thanks for posting!
Your wife participated too, that's nice to see.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Great Idea I have one hanging in my family room full of bands.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice, especially of your wife. Mine looks at all my labels with a dirty grin on her face lol. I'm saving mine to use as a coutner top of a bar


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. The wife really enjoyed it which was nice. She is pretty supportive of my cigar hobby. I cant wait to get this thing filled up. All my extra bands I am saving to cover tables and chairs in my future man cave.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's always nice to hear about a significant other not only "letting" you indulge, but finding ways to be supportive and participate in it with you. 

I have plans for a similar display at some point...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I like it... Except the glittery paper


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Looks great Chris! I may just do the same with my bands one day.


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

nice board


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> I like it... Except the glittery paper


I think you secretly like the glittery paper more than my wife does~ :drama:


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Chris those look like campaign medals and ribbons. Lol.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL, shhhh dont give my actively drinking wife another idea! LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice Chris!!!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

lookin good man, and plenty of room to fill in!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very cool work.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Very cool display, it will really look good full. So which one's the favorite?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

chris1360 said:


> I have been saving one of every different cigar band I have smoked over the last year or so. I have had this vision in my mind to display them on picture frame. I finally got a good deal on large poster display frame at Michaels, it was on sale for 10 bucks. My wife picked out some sparkly red wrapping paper for the back ground. I used double sided tape to attach the bands. Here are the pics of the final product!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job great idea! R/G for you sir!


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks good!

I'm saving all of mine as well, just don't know what I'm going to do with them yet.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Very cool display, it will really look good full. So which one's the favorite?


My favorites so far are the Padron Family reserve 40 and the Viaje ? And box pressed ?


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Really diggin this idea. I'd had thoughts of saving up and using a nice piece of stained hardwood and some of that bartop acrylic, but this seems like the ticket, maybe on a smaller scale, for my workshop...Especially since it can be added to as you go...
Did a workbench top with acrylic, stuck some firearm company and racing equipment company decals on the hardwood and poured over them, but once that's done, its permanent, no more adding... Maybe if I ever do another, throw in a few bands and such as well...

Well done!


----------



## skullsoup432 (Aug 16, 2012)

That IS awesome.

I have been saving my bands also, thinking of a way to display them. I like your idea. Maybe take some duplicates and afix them to the frame somehow. In a kinda decoupage effect.

I have been seperating the bands into like and dislike piles, based on how I liked the cigar. Maybe I'll take the dislikes, when I have enough, and mount them in a dissaray. Mount 'em at odd angles. Or, rip them in half, then mount them with a small slice of the BLACK background showing between the two halves, to enforce my dislike. Sorry, my mind wanders.


Your display is very cool, Chris!!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

skullsoup432 said:


> That IS awesome.
> 
> I have been saving my bands also, thinking of a way to display them. I like your idea. Maybe take some duplicates and afix them to the frame somehow. In a kinda decoupage effect.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked the idea.... never thought of ripping them in half and doing a collage of torn bands... sounds kinda cool!


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Love it but you're going to have a hard time fitting a Macanudo Vintage 1997 in there, just saying :cb


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

Nice board Chris! I've been saving my labels too. Can't wait to try this!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking good! Do not forget to update the picture to show your progress. Glad to see you have included the bands from cigars that, in my opinion are dog rockets.


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

very cool...i do the same thing but in a journal where i glue them in and put some notes


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice Pard, real nice. Good job! :high5:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Looking good! Do not forget to update the picture to show your progress. Glad to see you have included the bands from cigars that, in my opinion are dog rockets.


The background was a good idea. I have a larg picture frame put aside already and was going to use just the white poster board but I like that idea. 
I'll do the same when I am ready. Many dog rockets will be proudly displayed.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> The background was a good idea. I have a larg picture frame put aside already and was going to use just the white poster board but I like that idea.
> I'll do the same when I am ready. Many dog rockets will be proudly displayed.


Be careful with the glitter wrapping paper if you decide to go that route. i have really bad OCD and i am a clean freak. That stuff got all over my kitchen when I was working on this project. And also spend the money and buy good tape or glue. I used the cheap kind, and some of my labels are already starting to fall or peal off in a few spots. I went back and got some better double sided tape.



Fuzzy said:


> Looking good! Do not forget to update the picture to show your progress. Glad to see you have included the bands from cigars that, in my opinion are dog rockets.


Yup I have smoked a few dog rockets over time, and if I smoked it, its on the board!


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

Good looking project! My wife has done similar with bottle caps and beer bottle labels. We display them proudly over the kegerator and future home of the humidor. Great idea!!


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool project. How did you store the bands? I just started collecting mine an keep them in one of those sewing baskets


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the wrapping paper backing idea too...I just might steal that!


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

That will be perfect for your smoking room/mancave.


----------



## totti 10 (Mar 18, 2009)

I know a guy who has been hoarding bands for like 10 years and now own about 5thousands of them
I'd do wonders with such number


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

USMCGunrock said:


> That will be perfect for your smoking room/mancave.


Thats exactly where it will go when I build one.


BigBen88 said:


> I like the wrapping paper backing idea too...I just might steal that!


Steal away bro. It was my wifes idea. I was not too thrilled about glitter paper but I really like it.


Heartsandspades said:


> Cool project. How did you store the bands? I just started collecting mine an keep them in one of those sewing baskets


I usually take the band off the cigar when Im done smoking, and I stick them between my cell phone case and my cell phone so it will flatten out. Then I just threw them into an old cigar box until I had enough to make the board.


----------



## Spankmeister (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool. What happens when it gets full? Keep plastering or bigger board?


----------



## Usfphil (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks great chris well done.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice. I have been saving my bands. Was going to put them on my bar but like your idea better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

I've got a table in my downstairs, my wife wants to put playing cards and cigar bands underneath a piece of glass. I like the idea. I can add and add and add and when I do build my dream mancave, I'll make a bar top and use the acrylic stuff. I saw someone do a poker table, they laid down bands, put down acrylic, liar down bands, put down acrylic. Three or four times, it gave it depth and it turned out really good. I'm hoping to get the same effect


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Spankmeister said:


> Cool. What happens when it gets full? Keep plastering or bigger board?


I think I will just get another board and fill it up too. Thinking of also making a smaller board or two. One with all CC bands, and another with all of my rare and HTF bands I have smoked.

Thanks to everyone for the comments and praise. Glad I could help give some of you an idea or two


----------

